# Showing in Halter question



## QHChik (Jun 26, 2009)

for Quarter Horse halter horses, scars are not supposed to be judged against because they technically are not part of the horse's conformation. However, I have no clue about Arabs...


----------



## Dartanion (Dec 8, 2008)

Maybe you can go to a local arab show or open show and try to talk to the judge when he/she has a spare moment and ask them if some scars would be a problem? never hurts to ask right?


----------

